# White Faced Gauges



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

I was looking on ebay for white faced gauges for the B13. but the only ones they have are for 91-92. the problem is those ones have a cut out for a clock. My cluster does not have the clock. Do any of you know any sites were I could find/but white faced gauges?

Thank you


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

You should consider swapping to a cluster with a clock. From what I've learner on here, Nissan built these cars with everything there to make the top of the line model out of any model. I've heard about the wiring being in the doors for power doorlocks and windows, etc. Couldn't cost you more than $15 and would cost you less grief while looking for gauges.

Just an option.

You could also check ImportIntelligence.com


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply,

All the B13 i have seen in the scrap yards do not have a clock.

Is it a direct swap?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

pare_john said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> All the B13 i have seen in the scrap yards do not have a clock.
> 
> Is it a direct swap?


Here is my B13 cluster with a B14 speedo swap. It has a clock.


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Just watch out for the speed cable, if you don't have a clock, in some model though, it's a mechanic speed sensor, not an electronic one, watch for that ! Ah, and it may not have enough plug for it behind, mechanical speed sensor have 3 plug if my memory is good. Electronic ones have 4.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

I won't be switching over not worth it. i found some white gauges for my application


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

pare_john said:


> I won't be switching over not worth it. i found some white gauges for my application


What did you get? its not _that_ much work to swap them.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

didn't get them yet, they are from the link posted in this thread


----------

